# Shaolinwind in motion - fu'ing and shrinking



## Shaolinwind

Here's the first version of my video project.  330 lbs to 260 lbs.  I also get a tiny bit better at kung fu, but not much.  It's about 6 megs and 2.5 minutes long.  

I tried to pick clips that best represent my skill level at the time rather than make myself look good with creative editing.. Not to say someone else is, I just made an effort to keep this video true to reality and not egotistical. 

Comments and questions are always welcome, I'm an open book with a few empty pages.

http://www.angelfire.com/pa5/yingjowpai/zps2/Progress330to260.wmv


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Start to finish, a 70 lb difference. That is commendable, indeed.

I clearly see the advancement in skill and speed from the first to last. You should be very pleased with these accomplishments.


The thinning wind becomes quicker. :asian:

How long a span of time does this clip represent?


----------



## Jade Tigress

Fantastic! Very well done. You should be proud of your progress. I too would like to know the time span. It can't be very long as I think you mentioned you've only been training about 8 months? Keep up the good work! :asian:


----------



## Navarre

That is outstanding, Gerald! Good job!!

Your form showsimprovement. It is clear that your moves are more fluid, a good combination of weight loss and training.

I think the video is very inspirational. I have tried to convince my wife she should study martial arts and she replies that (among other reasons) she's "too big". It is clear, as we all know, that *anyone* can benefit from training. I am glad to see that you are enjoying the rewards of your own training.

You may have posted this elsewhere but, are you using any particular diet or other exercise regimen or just solely martial arts?

Keep up the good work!


----------



## arnisador

That's great! It must be very rewarding to you!


----------



## The Kai

Looking good. keep it up


----------



## Flying Crane

Very impressive.  I think you have found a good road to travel.


----------



## swiftpete

I tell you what mate, you look loads better for sure, much faster and smoother as time goes on, you look very serious about getting there as well!

Good work and keep it up, hopefully there'll be some backflips on the next video!


----------



## Shaolinwind

Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> Fantastic! Very well done. You should be proud of your progress. I too would like to know the time span. It can't be very long as I think you mentioned you've only been training about 8 months? Keep up the good work! :asian:


Well, that's a 6 month time span.. And before you yell at me for overly rapid loss, I did starve myself half to death for about 2 months, now I eat proper.  =)


----------



## Navarre

What about my previous question? Were you only doing martial arts or were you doing any weight training and/or aerobic exercise?


----------



## Shaolinwind

Navarre said:
			
		

> You may have posted this elsewhere but, are you using any particular diet or other exercise regimen or just solely martial arts?


I've spent a lot of time refining the diet, taking much advice from my friends on Martial Talk and people at my kung fu school. 
I started out on a slim fast diet.. Slim fast for bfast and lunch and for dinner all the air I can swallow. That was super bad for me and after 2 months it started to blow my performance. Now I do ultra lean, semi low cal (about 1700) and super high protein. Breakfast is oats n' flax or plain yogurt n' flax sweetened with splenda, or poached eggs and dry weight watchers toast. Lunch and dinner are often either fruits, or like 6 oz of grilled chicken breast and grilled veggies, and plain jasmine rice. No fats/butters/oils at all added, no salt added. I have a bigger meal at lunch and a very small dinner.
If I need my sodium fix I'll have sushi. 

I combine this with workouts twice a day, morning and evening, at least 3 hours of kf practice a day and about 45 minutes of cardio either on the ellyptical or treadmill depending on my level of laziness at the moment. 
I got the time so I'm using it wisely. It will be more scarce when I start school again so I'm enjoying all the free time while I can.

I also do dietary supplements, a multi vit, vit. E, calcium, fiber, low dosage aspirin for heart health (being this big has gotta be straining my heart)  

As I've said before, I couldn't do any of this without kung fu and the support of friends.. You guys have been very very helpful in this and very encouraging. I credit much of my success to you all, and I promise not to let you or I down..  In 6 months I hope to be doing these buggers with my shirt off, hoo-rah.


----------



## Navarre

That's awesome! It sounds like you're making sure to do all the right things; not trying to take shortcuts.  You understand the difference between thin and healthy. 

Take care when your schedule gets going. As you say, it's much easier to focus on one thing when there are no distractions. 

From what you've already done though, there's no doubt you can do it. I predict this is only the first milestone in a long line of achievements.


----------



## Jade Tigress

Navarre said:
			
		

> That's awesome! It sounds like you're making sure to do all the right things; not trying to take shortcuts. You understand the difference between thin and healthy.
> 
> Take care when your schedule gets going. As you say, it's much easier to focus on one thing when there are no distractions.
> 
> From what you've already done though, there's no doubt you can do it. I predict this is only the first milestone in a long line of achievements.


 Absolutely. You did pretty good with 70 lbs. in 6 months. A little fast but not too much. About 2 lbs. a week is healthy weight loss. You sure have been working hard. It's impressive. Kudos and keep it up! :asian:


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> I've spent a lot of time refining the diet, taking much advice from my friends on Martial Talk and people at my kung fu school.
> I started out on a slim fast diet.. Slim fast for bfast and lunch and for dinner all the air I can swallow. That was super bad for me and after 2 months it started to blow my performance. Now I do ultra lean, semi low cal (about 1700) and super high protein. Breakfast is oats n' flax or plain yogurt n' flax sweetened with splenda, or poached eggs and dry weight watchers toast. Lunch and dinner are often either fruits, or like 6 oz of grilled chicken breast and grilled veggies, and plain jasmine rice. No fats/butters/oils at all added, no salt added. I have a bigger meal at lunch and a very small dinner.
> If I need my sodium fix I'll have sushi.
> 
> I combine this with workouts twice a day, morning and evening, at least 3 hours of kf practice a day and about 45 minutes of cardio either on the ellyptical or treadmill depending on my level of laziness at the moment.
> I got the time so I'm using it wisely. It will be more scarce when I start school again so I'm enjoying all the free time while I can.
> 
> I also do dietary supplements, a multi vit, vit. E, calcium, fiber, low dosage aspirin for heart health (being this big has gotta be straining my heart)
> 
> As I've said before, I couldn't do any of this without kung fu and the support of friends.. You guys have been very very helpful in this and very encouraging. I credit much of my success to you all, and I promise not to let you or I down.. In 6 months I hope to be doing these buggers with my shirt off, hoo-rah.


ShaolinWind, I am VERY IMPRESSED. You definitely are a martial art's SUCCESS STORY. Your post made my day, literally. It reminds me of how the discipline and enthusiasm of the martial arts turned me from a B- student in school to an A student. The improved concentration and discipline that you have obtained through your hard work will be reflected in your school work as well. GREAT JOB!!! GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## Sapper6

outstanding work. :asian:   don't give up!


----------



## Flying Crane

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> I've spent a lot of time refining the diet, taking much advice from my friends on Martial Talk and people at my kung fu school.
> I started out on a slim fast diet.. Slim fast for bfast and lunch and for dinner all the air I can swallow. That was super bad for me and after 2 months it started to blow my performance. Now I do ultra lean, semi low cal (about 1700) and super high protein. Breakfast is oats n' flax or plain yogurt n' flax sweetened with splenda, or poached eggs and dry weight watchers toast. Lunch and dinner are often either fruits, or like 6 oz of grilled chicken breast and grilled veggies, and plain jasmine rice. No fats/butters/oils at all added, no salt added. I have a bigger meal at lunch and a very small dinner.
> If I need my sodium fix I'll have sushi.
> 
> I combine this with workouts twice a day, morning and evening, at least 3 hours of kf practice a day and about 45 minutes of cardio either on the ellyptical or treadmill depending on my level of laziness at the moment.
> I got the time so I'm using it wisely. It will be more scarce when I start school again so I'm enjoying all the free time while I can.
> 
> I also do dietary supplements, a multi vit, vit. E, calcium, fiber, low dosage aspirin for heart health (being this big has gotta be straining my heart)
> 
> As I've said before, I couldn't do any of this without kung fu and the support of friends.. You guys have been very very helpful in this and very encouraging. I credit much of my success to you all, and I promise not to let you or I down.. In 6 months I hope to be doing these buggers with my shirt off, hoo-rah.


Sounds like you have made a commitment to yourself to do things the right way.  Slow and steady, and keep a high quality nutritional balance.  That is extremely important.  Very well done.  You are turning your life around.


----------



## Shaolinwind

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> Here's the first version of my video project. 330 lbs to 260 lbs. I also get a tiny bit better at kung fu, but not much. It's about 6 megs and 2.5 minutes long.
> 
> I tried to pick clips that best represent my skill level at the time rather than make myself look good with creative editing.. Not to say someone else is, I just made an effort to keep this video true to reality and not egotistical.
> 
> Comments and questions are always welcome, I'm an open book with a few empty pages.
> 
> http://www.angelfire.com/pa5/yingjowpai/zps2/Progress330to260.wmv


My angelfire server doesn't seem to be very dependable could anyone refer me to a page where I can host this file for free?


----------



## Shaolinwind

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> My angelfire server doesn't seem to be very dependable could anyone refer me to a page where I can host this file for free?


Nvm on that I got it working again.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Shao:

I've taken the liberty of showing your progress to my daughter.  She's 13 in january and a heavy child.  Her size, although she copes well, has always bothered her.  She was very surprised to see how good diet and focused exercise can change a person.  

Thank you again.

egg


----------



## Shodan

This is just awesome Shaolinwind- best of luck to you in your future progress.  Very neat ideat to video it all.  I, too, am in the process of getting into better shape.  Thank you for sharing this with all of us.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Awesome, keep going and enjoying your training!
You will continue to see improvement with hard 
training! Enjoy!

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## Solidman82

well, being a skinny guy that's never broken 155 pounds I can't say I know what it's like to have to lose weight. Nevertheless, I'm impressed by your accomplishments, not just in your weight loss but your form and movements have cleaned right up in that 6 month span. I very much look foreward to seeing more of your training and progress


----------



## Sapper6

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Shao:
> 
> I've taken the liberty of showing your progress to my daughter.  She's 13 in january and a heavy child.  Her size, although she copes well, has always bothered her.  She was very surprised to see how good diet and focused exercise can change a person.
> 
> Thank you again.
> 
> egg



*"Happy are those who dream dreams and are ready to pay the price to make them come true."*

kudos to Shaolinwind.  kudos in advance to your girl.

 :asian:


----------



## Cthulhu

Very cool.  Congrats on both the weight loss and the obvious improvement in skill and ability.

 One thing...

 the music in that video clip was killing me!  

 Keep up the good work!

 Cthulhu


----------



## searcher

Keep working hard and adding to the video.   I think it is an inspiring video to see you going through the transformation.   I look forward to seeing new video in the future.   You have inspired me to work even harder.


----------



## KitEskrima

Hi ShaolinWind 
I think that video was awesome. For a strange reason I found it quite emotional with the music that was used as well as it seemed to suit the video and catch the emotion.  It has inspired me to work harder at all aspects of Martial Arts/exercise as well and it goes well with your blog.
I told my brother as well who showed his wife and they also mention it was inspiring and cool it was.
Keep blogging and keep adding more videos
Thanks
Kit


----------



## Icewater

Very admirable.  Keep up the good work!

Icewater


----------



## Marvin

Wow!! That is Awesome. You have alot to be proud of, you have worked very hard.


----------



## bladenosh

Cant view clip again.


----------



## Kwai chang caine

The link doesnt work anymore.


----------



## Shaolinwind

Kwai chang caine said:
			
		

> The link doesnt work anymore.


 
Go to my profile, then find my myspace.  It's in the videos link under my photo.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618;

very good work , its hard eating less to lose weight , but after you start to see the results you cant help but WANT to carry on , well , thats what it was like for me anyway , and well done on your achievments , keep it up


----------



## Andy Moynihan

Good Stuff. I feel a bit more pumped to get to Kali class tonite.


----------



## Swordlady

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> Go to my profile, then find my myspace.  It's in the videos link under my photo.



You were able to get the MySpace video thingie to work?  I was trying to upload videos on MySpace for a while, but it wouldn't let me.  Finally gave up and decided to stick with YouTube.


----------

